# Latest Gunner update



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hopefully the new food will help him. You look so handsome in your hat, Gunner!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

All the best to Gunner... he is beautiful! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Agnes


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a sweet boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gunner and I am glad his bloodwork is looking better. I sure hope the colitis is under control quickly, poor boy. Give him a hug from me.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gunner, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Looks like the medication/food is working. We have some formed stool this morning! Praying it continues for my boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woo-hoo! You know you're a dog owner when you get excited about poo!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL at last comment from Brinkley. I hope Gunner continues getting better as the day goes on! Happy Birthday handsome fellow!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner had a great day! One day at a time. Yes, I get very excited seeing good poop. It's been since July 21st since he had it.... lol Here are some pictures from today. More birthday presents for him and one for Honey. Honey is in first and second picture. Thanks for the prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Your dogs are beautiful. I am so glad Gunner had a fun day. He crosses my mind throughout the day and when he does, I say a little prayer for him.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Awww, thank you so much!????


----------

